# Charter customers being told they need new Charter routers



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

For any Charter Communications customers having problems getting their router to work with the Charter modem.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/bes4f



> I use a LinkSys router. I've had it set up and working perfectly for over a year. Well, the past few months, we've had several disconnects from Charter.
> ...
> It seems Charter is blocking the MAC addresses of Linksys devices at our home after we told them we had a Linksys and refused to buy their router because ours was "broken."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty amazing! What a low class outfit!


----------

